# tulee ajeltua



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kuulin tv-sarjasta:

"Viikonloppuisin tulee ajeltua itse, mutta viikolla kuski hoitaa ajohommat."

Mitä tarkoittaa "Tulee ajeltua itse"? Mitä tarkoittaa "tulla" tässä tapauksessa? Minä en ole kulunut tämä kielenkäyttö (tulee --tua)...

"It's me who ends up driving on the weekend?"


----------



## Hakro

Viikonloppuisin tulee ajeltua itse = It happens often that on weekends I drive myself

By the way: "Tulee tehtyä" is in fact a dialectical phrase, but today it's more common than the literary (and more logical) "tulee tehdyksi".


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

So "tulee tehtyä" means that one is in the habit of doing something every once in a while. Some more examples:
"Joskus tulee käytyä lenkillä." means that sometimes I go jogging. Whereas
"Tiistaisin tulee käytyä lenkillä." means that on Tuesdays I go jogging and it's a regular habit of mine.

Some more examples that come to my mind: "tulee oltua", "tulee tehtyä", "tulee mentyä",... But as Hakro said, it's a dialectical construction.


----------

